# Storage of beans ???



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all

I'm gonna be getting in to grinding my own coffee beans in a very short while, (once my grinder arrives from Happy Donkey.)

Reading up on things there seems to be a correct way to store them.......

Using the Refrigerator, or even using freezer appears to be the best way. Can anyone recommend otherwise? , or clarify this please???

Also, if the bean is kept in the freezer does it need defrosting before it is ground? , and how?? - I presume it has to be kept dry during any storage or defrosting process...

Interested to hear your comments

Cheers

Bri &#8230;


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Keep your beans in a cool, dry place. Fridge isn't ideal as it can encourage moisture. If you've got more beans than you can use in two to three weeks then you can freeze them but defrost before using. Just take out and transfer to somewhere cool and dry and let them come up to room temperature.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure if its "correct" but I store mine in the freezer. Just make sure the storage bag is sealed (airtight) and all the air is squeezed out first. In the past I have just ground them straight from frozen although lately I tend to decant frozen beans 100g at a time into a vacuum jar that last me 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never stored beans anywhere other than in a sealed bag in the cupboard. I've made very decent espresso with beans up to 2 months old before. Unless you're ordering huge quantities or drinking very slowly there shouldn't be any need for freezing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If the beans come in sealable airtight bags then I tend to keep them in these. If they're not re-sealable then I tend to transfer them to an airtight jar, tin or glass jar like a Kilner jar.

If the beans fill the storage jar to the top, so that it minimises the amount air in there then all the better.

Also if you let the beans rest (unopened) for approx 5 days from the roast date it lets the beans de-gas. This is what the 1 way valve on the packets is for, I've found doing this produces better results. Different roasters have different resting times, Raves beans for instance are best after 10 days.

as said earlier don't keep beans in the fridge, just in a cool dark place. I've had good results from freezing beans if you can't get round to using them within a month.


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

I've always been told not to store them in the fridge or freezer. Each time you take it in and out of the freezer, condensation occurs. The coffee will absorb moisture and you're not going to get the best of what you have. I'd just keep it in an airtight container or zip lock bag.

If you're buying roasted beans, just make sure they've been roasted within the past 2 weeks. Try to use them within two weeks and don't stockpile beans. When it comes to storage, just keep it airtight and away from the sun.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> If the beans come in sealable airtight bags then I tend to keep them in these. If they're not re-sealable then I tend to transfer them to an airtight jar, tin or glass jar like a Kilner jar.


THIS. The resealable bags with the one way valve are the best, and a lot of roasters send coffee out in them.

I would never recommend putting coffee in a fridge, moisture will kill it and it can absorb other strong odours. There is no proof that a fridge prolongs the life of coffee.

If you have a lot of coffee you can freeze some to keep it fresh, i'd recommend keeping it in the same bags mentioned above with some sellotape over the one way valve, otherwise in a sealed jar.

When you want to use it remove the bag from the freezer and allow the bag to fully defrost before opening. Never refreeze.

Never freeze an open bag as that is sure way to kill your coffee. I wouldn't recommend taking out what you need and putting the rest back in the freezer every time either, I did that when I first got into coffee and it really ruined the coffee.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.... What you say makes more sense to me. I couldn't understand the need to refrigerate or go further and freeze - I couldn't understand what the reason was, or how it prolonged the locked in flavour in the bean.

Once again (from a very new novice ) thanks for all your valuable help









Bri &#8230;


----------

